# Beer Bait Bullets & Bbq



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

i think i have a new business idea- willing to sell franchises to smf members cheap- lol


----------



## mossymo (Oct 6, 2007)

The ATF convenience store with BBQ !!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 7, 2007)

Just got a text message from my boy ...

"Just had some great BBQ!" He's in Alabama going to the races in Taladega (SP?) with his GFs and her brother.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 7, 2007)

can we tell him he's a lucky dog & he sucks w/ much love ???  i should be @ talladega right now-


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 7, 2007)

GFs???  Plural??  SWEET!!!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 7, 2007)

we have a good freinds daughters boyfriend.........(on her cousins side........heheheh......no  j/k)  in abalama.........for the race.....infield.......BUT since jr. is not in the hunt........  *YAWN*

and that wasn't fat fingered.......aba.......lama

heheheh


d8de


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 7, 2007)

Usually, no good comes from multiple GFs. But in abalama, there's all kinds of stuff that goes on that shouldn't be discussed in public...


----------

